# My New Starchoice Set-Up.



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Just installed a couple of weeks ago/great service!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

What is Starchoice?


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> What is Starchoice?


www.starchoice.com


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

StarChoice & ExpressVu are the 2 Canadian DTH services.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

DC
How big is that StarChoice dish? Is that the standard 24", or did you get a larger dish?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Talk about HDTV. Their 6 HD channels carry everything.

Go here and click, at the bottom of the page, on Read Our Weekly HD Highlights.

http://www.starchoice.com/english/learn/programming/hdtv.asp

That right there is a reason to subscribe.


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's a few more pic's of the menu's and the DSR-305 and 500.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Isn't it ironic that many Canadians prefer the U.S. satelite providers over their own, while many in the U.S. (Canadians are "Americans" too....as in North America) want the Canadian services :huh:

FYI: Star Choice is not a true "DBS" service, they use a medium power satellite (ala Primestar), and from what I can summise from posters with the service, much lower compression than any of the other services on both sides of the border.


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

In my 4 years of servicing DBS consumers Ive never had a single one ask about canadian DBS service and I work right across the water from windsor, most Ive ever gotten was people asking about "H cards" or hookin them up with free playboy. Even with my customers that are home theater fanatics most of them looked like a deer in headlights when Ive mentioned starchoice and or bellvue.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Michael P said:


> ... (Canadians are "Americans" too....as in North America) ...


True, and so are Mexicans, but it seems that common usage is to call only us 'stateys' Americans - as in the United States of AMERICA. What other label would work? "Unicans"? Sounds like a combination recycling bin and trash receptacle to me. :hurah:  :lol:


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

The picture quailty is one of the best platforms I have seen, it destroys expressvu and dish but is on par with directv. There is alot less compression vs compressvu or dish, listening to parent owner shaw a new dsr-530<HDTV DVR> will be out by december and the new anik f2 is launching second week of july and we will have 18 to 20 hdtv channels.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

After using my admittedly buggy 921, I could never go back to watching TV without a DVR. I never, and I mean NEVER watch anything live.


----------

